# Grey tom in urgent need of new home (North Wales)



## andrea313 (Nov 11, 2009)

Please can anyone help? My poor tom cat Moxy has become more and more stressed since the birth of my baby daughter 7 weeks ago, to the point where he hides under a chair in the kitchen and refuses to come out. He has started pulling his own hair out and won't eat properly. I hate to see him so unhappy, he is a beautiful cat, and the most loving tom cat I have ever come across, and likes to be cuddled all day. He is a house cat, and unfortunately I have to shut him out of some rooms as he obviously cannot be left unsupervised with the baby. He is not coping with this at all well, and we have come to the conclusion that he needs a home where he will be the centre of attention. It is impossible for us to give him the amount of attention that he needs with a new baby in the house. He is house trained, and has been neutered. He is on waiting lists with RSPCA and other cat rescue organisations, but this could take a long time, and in the meantime he is so stressed and miserable. Please let me know if you can help, I would love to see him happy again in a new home.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww hope u find a home for him. could your vet not give u sum advice on the fur pulling or stress management maybe?? hes a lovely lookin boy xxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

where in north wales
I have 7 cats, but nothing wrong with may be squeezing in another (think my kids might kill me though)

Clare x


----------



## andrea313 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes he's lovely isn't he?? Will definitely have to take him to the vet if he gets worse, poor thing. 
I am in Bangor, but would be happy to bring him in the car if you think you could take him? We haven't had him vaccinated as he has never been outside, so I would need to get this sorted first, but that shouldn't take too long. Let me know if you would like to take him, or if there's anything more you need to know? it would be so lovely to see him rehomed and settled x


----------



## cheeki119 (Nov 19, 2009)

how old is he? i have a friend who is desprite to get a grey kitten for her father who's other grey cat died of old age a few months back. unless things are already arranged it would be great if he could have some company. thats of course if other parties can not take him. i dont want to step on PembrokeMadhouse's toes =D


----------

